# Singapore Airlines - India to Sydney - Baggage Allowance



## ujwols (Jun 30, 2011)

Hello All,

I am planning to make a booking for my PR validation trip via Singapore airlines for the month of July,2012. I would like to know if anyone has traveled from India to Australia with them and offered extra baggage allowance (40kgs ??) for their first one way PR validation trip.

I know this has been discussed already in the forum for quite a lot number of times,but all of those discussion I found are dated around 2010/2011. 

Starting this thread to check if anyone has any latest info on this regard or have any personal experience..

Also please share your experience on how you availed the offer from them ? 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## sharemyhead (Mar 21, 2011)

ujwols said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I am planning to make a booking for my PR validation trip via Singapore airlines for the month of July,2012. I would like to know if anyone has traveled from India to Australia with them and offered extra baggage allowance (40kgs ??) for their first one way PR validation trip.
> 
> ...


I've booked my ticket with Singapore Airlines recently and emailed them regarding the extra baggage allowance on one way tickets from Delhi to Melbourne.
They reverted with a confirmation email stating that the baggage allowance has been increased to 40 kgs per passenger.
Simple process, no hassles.
Lemme know if this helps.

Cheers,
sharemyhead


----------



## ujwols (Jun 30, 2011)

sharemyhead said:


> I've booked my ticket with Singapore Airlines recently and emailed them regarding the extra baggage allowance on one way tickets from Delhi to Melbourne.
> They reverted with a confirmation email stating that the baggage allowance has been increased to 40 kgs per passenger.
> Simple process, no hassles.
> Lemme know if this helps.
> ...



Sounds Great !!!

Could you please provide few more details regarding where did you book your tickets from ..any online portal or local travel agents ? I am asking this just in case if I needed to book from any specific website....

Whom did you email (email address) for the baggage allowance increase ?

Did they reissue new ticket with the updated baggage allowance ?

Which category of ticket did you book ? Economy, Business ?


----------



## sharemyhead (Mar 21, 2011)

ujwols said:


> Sounds Great !!!
> 
> Could you please provide few more details regarding where did you book your tickets from ..any online portal or local travel agents ? I am asking this just in case if I needed to book from any specific website....
> 
> ...


Booked it through the Singapore airlines website as travel agents were not giving me a better quote.
After booking ur ticket, forward the ticket confirmation email to their local contact email address, which u'll get from their website, and they'll reply to your email with the updated baggage allowance.
No they do not issue a new ticket, they update your existing one.
I've booked an economy class ticket.


----------



## atsurti (May 20, 2011)

ujwols said:


> Sounds Great !!!
> 
> Could you please provide few more details regarding where did you book your tickets from ..any online portal or local travel agents ? I am asking this just in case if I needed to book from any specific website....
> 
> ...


I booked my flight Mumbai-Sing-Adelaide on Singapore Air through an agent in Delhi. He gave me a quote 1000INR less than the website. He has given 40kg baggage (which appears on the ticket) and I also have got my seats selected! Seat selection is probably not possible from the website. Got a window seat on Mum-Sing route.


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

del-mel, one way, 40 kgs plus bassinet for my daughter a year back


----------



## sharemyhead (Mar 21, 2011)

atsurti said:


> I booked my flight Mumbai-Sing-Adelaide on Singapore Air through an agent in Delhi. He gave me a quote 1000INR less than the website. He has given 40kg baggage (which appears on the ticket) and I also have got my seats selected! Seat selection is probably not possible from the website. Got a window seat on Mum-Sing route.


Seat selection is possible on the website. I selected my seats for both routes.


----------



## ujwols (Jun 30, 2011)

sharemyhead said:


> Booked it through the Singapore airlines website as travel agents were not giving me a better quote.
> After booking ur ticket, forward the ticket confirmation email to their local contact email address, which u'll get from their website, and they'll reply to your email with the updated baggage allowance.
> No they do not issue a new ticket, they update your existing one.
> I've booked an economy class ticket.


They don't seem to have a local contact email address for Hyderabad..Do you think sending it to Bangalore/Chennai email address would work ?


----------



## anm (Apr 6, 2011)

Hi ... I know singapore, thai and malaysian offer 40 kgs on one way tickets....if you want someone from hyderabad...there's an agent I know...pm me and will give you the number..


----------



## lifeisgood (Mar 30, 2010)

I am planning to book a ticket from Ahmedabad to Adelaide and there's a 16 hour stop @ Changi Airport(Singapore). does the airlines offer any transit accomodation in such a scenario?
Also, I read on the website that the maximum allowable baggage is 32kg. The local office told me that 40kgs is offered on one way ticket. so can this 40kg weight be in one bag or do we have to split it into 2 different bags?


----------



## sharemyhead (Mar 21, 2011)

ujwols said:


> They don't seem to have a local contact email address for Hyderabad..Do you think sending it to Bangalore/Chennai email address would work ?


I don't think it'll be a problem. You can call the customer care to confirm the same.


----------



## anm (Apr 6, 2011)

lifeisgood said:


> I am planning to book a ticket from Ahmedabad to Adelaide and there's a 16 hour stop @ Changi Airport(Singapore). does the airlines offer any transit accomodation in such a scenario?
> Also, I read on the website that the maximum allowable baggage is 32kg. The local office told me that 40kgs is offered on one way ticket. so can this 40kg weight be in one bag or do we have to split it into 2 different bags?


The luggage allowance is definitely 40kgs for Singapore airlines..infact the same would be printed on your ticket....with regard to the flights...since there is no earlier flight out of normally the airlines should offer the hotel and transit visa (if the wait is more than 7hours) but now-a-days (as I know) they are doing this ONLY for Business Class travellers.. for Economy travel you would have to check with Singapore airlines ...the Ahmedabad phone is +91 79 30012828 and the airport number is +0091 79 22858116...All the best


----------



## anm (Apr 6, 2011)

anm said:


> The luggage allowance is definitely 40kgs for Singapore airlines..infact the same would be printed on your ticket....with regard to the flights...since there is no earlier flight out of normally the airlines should offer the hotel and transit visa (if the wait is more than 7hours) but now-a-days (as I know) they are doing this ONLY for Business Class travellers.. for Economy travel you would have to check with Singapore airlines ...the Ahmedabad phone is +91 79 30012828 and the airport number is +0091 79 22858116...All the best


with regard to the Luggage...you will have to put it in Two bags..as each bag should be exceed 23kgs...


----------



## lifeisgood (Mar 30, 2010)

thanks anm...
called up the ahmedabad office and they said that transit accommodation at Changi airport is to be borne by the passenger...


----------



## anm (Apr 6, 2011)

Changi also has rooms in the airport... You could check on that... Works out a lot cheaper


----------



## anm (Apr 6, 2011)

*Singapore airport facilities*



lifeisgood said:


> thanks anm...
> called up the ahmedabad office and they said that transit accommodation at Changi airport is to be borne by the passenger...


Read this on the forum itself...about facilities at the Changi airport

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...alia/109194-facilities-singapore-airport.html


----------



## sharemyhead (Mar 21, 2011)

Changi airport has a lot to offer, you could take the city tour, a dip in the pool or get a massage. Lots to do!!
I have an 8 hr stop and am planning to take the city tour which would shave off a good 5 hrs of my stop.


----------



## shawais (Sep 30, 2010)

Hi, 

Anyone tried IOM (International Organization for Migration) for concession in air fares, see this link 

http://www.iom.int/jahia/Jahia/pid/1820


----------



## atsurti (May 20, 2011)

sharemyhead said:


> Changi airport has a lot to offer, you could take the city tour, a dip in the pool or get a massage. Lots to do!!
> I have an 8 hr stop and am planning to take the city tour which would shave off a good 5 hrs of my stop.


I am planning to do the same... The city tour is a two hour one the site says...


----------



## ujwols (Jun 30, 2011)

*Silk Air ??*

Guys , it seems that Hyderabad to Singapore flight is operated by Silk Air ..and Singapore to Sydney is only operated by Singapore airlines....Now my question is even if Singapore airlines grants me extra baggage allowance of 40kg ..will that be also applicable for the Silk air ?


----------



## lifeisgood (Mar 30, 2010)

I have a loooong 16 hour stop @ Changi airport....
Gotta do a lot of stuff to kill time...



atsurti said:


> I am planning to do the same... The city tour is a two hour one the site says...


----------



## anm (Apr 6, 2011)

Hi ujwols ...yes silk air will also give the same 40 kgs allowance


----------



## OzWay (Mar 1, 2012)

anj1976 said:


> del-mel, one way, 40 kgs plus bassinet for my daughter a year back


How old is your daughter? I was thinking that kids are allowed only 10kgs baggage + stroller + baby food etc., 

We are 2 adults and two kids aged 6 and 1 years. How much can we carry via Singapore airlines one way ticket?


----------



## OzWay (Mar 1, 2012)

lifeisgood said:


> I have a loooong 16 hour stop @ Changi airport....
> Gotta do a lot of stuff to kill time...


Do you get any accomodation from airlines?


----------



## lifeisgood (Mar 30, 2010)

Unfortunately they do not give any accommodation..thats pretty weird considering that my stop-over time is 16 hours....
what about you?



OzWay said:


> Do you get any accomodation from airlines?


----------



## OzWay (Mar 1, 2012)

lifeisgood said:


> Unfortunately they do not give any accommodation..thats pretty weird considering that my stop-over time is 16 hours....
> what about you?


That's not fair. What would one do in airport 'grounded' for 16 hours? 

I had booked malaysia airlines (14hrs flight to BLR-MEL) earlier but cancelled it due to changes in my plan. I am going to book Singapore airlines for first half of june (16hrs flight).


----------



## lifeisgood (Mar 30, 2010)

Yup thats completely insane but thats part of the strategy to save money i guess. I read somewhere that the airlines used to give complimentary accommodation earlier but have stopped it now..
So i am gonna book a hotel...its gonna be difficult to kill 16 hours solely on the airport...



OzWay said:


> That's not fair. What would one do in airport 'grounded' for 16 hours?
> 
> I had booked malaysia airlines (14hrs flight to BLR-MEL) earlier but cancelled it due to changes in my plan. I am going to book Singapore airlines for first half of june (16hrs flight).


----------



## OzWay (Mar 1, 2012)

lifeisgood said:


> Yup thats completely insane but thats part of the strategy to save money i guess. I read somewhere that the airlines used to give complimentary accommodation earlier but have stopped it now..
> So i am gonna book a hotel...its gonna be difficult to kill 16 hours solely on the airport...


Many people take the city tour. If you can, you may give that a try to kill time


----------



## lifeisgood (Mar 30, 2010)

yeah but thats only for a couple of hours....



OzWay said:


> Many people take the city tour. If you can, you may give that a try to kill time


----------



## OzWay (Mar 1, 2012)

lifeisgood said:


> yeah but thats only for a couple of hours....


Have you already seen this?

10 FREE THINGS TO DO AT SINGAPORE'S CHANGI AIRPORT - LashWorldTour


----------



## lifeisgood (Mar 30, 2010)

Yeah I read about all on this on the official site..
Changi airport does seem like a very happening and exciting place...
...



OzWay said:


> Have you already seen this?
> 
> 10 FREE THINGS TO DO AT SINGAPORE'S CHANGI AIRPORT - LashWorldTour


----------



## sunnybal (Feb 15, 2012)

If your stay is more than 4 hours you can take city tour. Counter is in the airport and this tour is very nice. Also dont forget to visit butterfly garden in Changi Airport. You can access free internet in the airport and also use massage chairs free of cost.


----------



## atsurti (May 20, 2011)

sunnybal said:


> If your stay is more than 4 hours you can take city tour. Counter is in the airport and this tour is very nice. Also dont forget to visit butterfly garden in Changi Airport. You can access free internet in the airport and also use massage chairs free of cost.


You need to reach well before 3PM singapore time as the last booking for the day closes at 3PM. Last tour starts at 4PM.


----------

